# January 22



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

*January 22 Central NJ????*

Anybody in Central NJ do any salting etc on Jan, 22. We did some work on 
Jan 23 but nothing on the 22nd . I have someone claiming a slip and fall on ice in the freehold area on 1/22. My records show only rain.


----------

